# Why is my cat not going to heat?



## Mtmerzah

My female cat is almost 1.5 years old and has only come to heat once or twice only! 
She is not spayed and until now I havn't noticed any change in behaviour which is caused by cats coming into heat.... is it normal for a female cat coming to heat 2 twice a year or not a regular caller? She is a Persian cat when she had her first heat she didn't call loud. She is a quite cat but she was rolling around and being very passionate and rubbing her chin into the floor. But she stop doing that after her first heat and she didn't do that for nearly 6 months.! So is that normal?
PLEASE HELP !


----------



## OrientalSlave

Some cats are very quiet to silent when they are in call - I have one like that. Normal in the UK is every 3 weeks or so during the spring, summer & autumn.

She have become a silent caller.


----------



## Cosmills

OrientalSlave said:


> Some cats are very quiet to silent when they are in call - I have one like that. Normal in the UK is every 3 weeks or so during the spring, summer & autumn.
> 
> She have become a silent caller.


And winter ... Two are mine are calling at the min ... They don't understand seasons lol

One of mine is quiet.. I only notice when she presents to me , unlike the other that are really loud


----------



## havoc

> Two are mine are calling at the min ... They don't understand seasons lol


Which would have kittens born late March and first weaning early to mid April onwards as the hunting got good. I'd say they understand the seasons very well


----------



## OrientalSlave

havoc said:


> Which would have kittens born late March and first weaning early to mid April onwards as the hunting got good. I'd say they understand the seasons very well


If only Lola understood that! I have found a lovely boy for her to go to who is not too far away, now she needs to start calling. Where's the 'gritted teeth' smiley when you want one?


----------



## Taylorbaby

Mtmerzah said:


> My female cat is almost 1.5 years old and has only come to heat once or twice only!
> She is not spayed and until now I havn't noticed any change in behaviour which is caused by cats coming into heat.... is it normal for a female cat coming to heat 2 twice a year or not a regular caller? She is a Persian cat when she had her first heat she didn't call loud. She is a quite cat but she was rolling around and being very passionate and rubbing her chin into the floor. But she stop doing that after her first heat and she didn't do that for nearly 6 months.! So is that normal?
> PLEASE HELP !


Is she a breeding cat? Some breeds are just late callers, some may call once then not call for another year, no rule to it!


----------



## Mtmerzah

Yes she is a breeding cat. She registered with fife. Some people told me that this is not normal and she might develop some problems in her reproductive organs and some say that because there is no male around her, so she doesn't smell his scent, so she doesn't go into heat, however my other female cat she calls regularly and loud, but she had a contact with a male before from other breeder. so I don't really understand this


----------



## Cosmills

havoc said:


> Which would have kittens born late March and first weaning early to mid April onwards as the hunting got good. I'd say they understand the seasons very well


Break would be nice tho havoc .. All year , they just take the biscuit lol But on a good note we can have kittens space out within the year


----------



## spid

Winter often knocks them off - dark day and colder. Once the days begin to lengthen she may start again. I have one I'm waiting to call so I can pop her off the stud - sooner rather than later would be nice. I'm with you OS - my teeth are clenched.


----------



## lymorelynn

Like people, all cats are different  One of my girls was an irregular caller and so is her daughter. I would keep an eye on your girl OP as it sounds as if she is all but silent anyway and it could be easy to miss the signs. Good luck - and good luck to Spid and OrientalSlave - patience ladies


----------



## Taylorbaby

Mtmerzah said:


> Yes she is a breeding cat. She registered with fife. Some people told me that this is not normal and she might develop some problems in her reproductive organs and some say that because there is no male around her, so she doesn't smell his scent, so she doesn't go into heat, however my other female cat she calls regularly and loud, but she had a contact with a male before from other breeder. so I don't really understand this


I am not sure that I believe that I don't have males and mine call! They normally don't bother calling (well mine still do!) when a male is about as they don't need to... he is right there! So they normally call louder when one isn't there to attract them!

They are all different, there is no rule book for calling, you may get a girl calling on the dot every 3weeks or one calling every 6 months and that's it! Some are silent, some scream the house down!



spid said:


> Winter often knocks them off - dark day and colder. Once the days begin to lengthen she may start again. I have one I'm waiting to call so I can pop her off the stud - sooner rather than later would be nice. I'm with you OS - my teeth are clenched.


Same here! I hope she calls soon!!! :crazy: She was due to call 5weeks ago lol! They never go by the script lol :laugh:


----------



## spotty cats

Have you spoken to your mentor about what's normal with that line? Sometimes there's a pattern within lines.

Mine start young and call frequently year round. Owning a male hasn't made a difference.


----------



## NorthernDarkness

My latest caller started when she was 14 months old and did not call often at all (once in 5 months wasn't unusual). Her oldest daughter started around 10 months, and 2 younger daughters are now 9 months old and haven't started yet. So I wouldn't find that abnormal with my cats (they're BSHs/BLHs).

I suggest you ask her breeder when her mother and possible siblings have started, and how often they call.


----------



## Mtmerzah

So would you think if I bought stud male. Will she kinda be motivated to be in heat?


----------



## Cosmills

We moan when they do and we moan when they don't lol 

Normally my girls set each other off within days ... 

It's just a case of waiting


----------



## Taylorbaby

Mtmerzah said:


> So would you think if I bought stud male. Will she kinda be motivated to be in heat?


Not really no... he would probably have to be already older and maybe even proven, I wouldn't buy in a male just for that, just leave her and it will be spring/summer soon, my girl just had her first call after 7 month break!


----------



## Mtmerzah

I already bought a male cat from Germany and his coming tomorrow. He is 9 months now. Do you think at this age his able to mate and be attracted to the female ? By the way thank you for the help! .


----------



## spotty cats

Getting a stud boy isn't a decision to be rushed into.

What has the breeder said about the males maturity? She'd be the one to ask, as she'll know her cat and the lines best.
Some male longhairs don't work until 2 years old.


----------



## Taylorbaby

Mtmerzah said:


> I already bought a male cat from Germany and his coming tomorrow. He is 9 months now. Do you think at this age his able to mate and be attracted to the female ? By the way thank you for the help! .


I would rather he got settled and matured before mating her, give him some time! but I prefer my males to be older when they mate! And I think Persians can be late maturers, some ragdolls can be to.

Did her breeder say when her mum called?


----------



## Cosmills

Give the poor lad some time ... Still a baby you could be waiting a long time for him to mature. .. My boy had just started working at 17 months 

Stud boys need a lot of looking after and as they mature it gets harder.


----------



## we love bsh's

Mtmerzah said:


> I already bought a male cat from Germany and his coming tomorrow. He is 9 months now. Do you think at this age his able to mate and be attracted to the female ? By the way thank you for the help! .


I have a boy who started working at 9 months old..he was simply ready.


----------



## Mtmerzah

Lool I bought the male cat. And after 1 day my female surprisingly went to heat straight away when she saw him. He mated her but I think it wasn't successful because he is only 9 months and unexperienced when do you think he will be experienced ?


----------



## OrientalSlave

If he can mate her he can get her pregnant, but he needs to be let mate her over 3-4 days.


----------



## Mtmerzah

Yes hopefully he will because he is still unexperienced because he can't mate properly but hopefully he will.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Either he mated her or he didn't. If he did he should get her pregnant.


----------



## Mtmerzah

Is there a way I can help him to mate my female cat because he is keeping missing the target


----------



## OrientalSlave

He should work it out for himself.


----------



## Cosmills

Mtmerzah said:


> Is there a way I can help him to mate my female cat because he is keeping missing the target


Just leave them to it ... I found taking her out for a few hours helps

It took my boy a day to gasp it , then there was no stopping him


----------



## carly87

If there was, I'd have had kittens about 6 months ago. It's a waiting game I'm afraid.


----------



## Mtmerzah

Yeah and I realised as well when he is mating her she is rolling under him. So she probably doesn't know how to do it as well.


----------



## Cosmills

Mtmerzah said:


> Yeah and I realised as well when he is mating her she is rolling under him. So she probably doesn't know how to do it as well.


They will both get there ... I have been lucky so far with maidens

Patiences is a virtu so they say


----------



## Mtmerzah

Ok it has been 2 weeks since my cat has mated with unexperienced stud. I'm not sure whether the mating was successful or not. But I realised that one of my cats nipples is larger than the other nipple. Does it mean she is pregnant?


----------



## Cosmills

They start to pink up around day 14 onwards and enlarge slightly. 

Am guessing no matings were witnessed ?

By week four you will defo be able to tell and she will start to fill out alittle and nipples become nice and pink ... 

Depends on the queen mine have always pinked up around day 9


----------



## Mtmerzah

No the mating was witnessed but only 2 mating I saw. I didn't see the other mating during her calls. The mating that I witnessed wasn't successful. So is that normal if 1 nipples is bigger than the other?


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't think the size of her nipples is that significant - you need to look for them turning a deeper shade of pink around 3 weeks from the date she was mated.


----------



## Cosmills

Yes it more colour than growth at this stage


----------



## Taylorbaby

lymorelynn said:


> I don't think the size of her nipples is that significant - you need to look for them turning a deeper shade of pink around 3 weeks from the date she was mated.


Yes never seen a cat pink up before 3weeks, sometimes can be 4weeks esp for a maiden whose nipples are smaller!


----------



## Mtmerzah

Yes is there any signs other pinking up of the nipples that I would know she is pregnant at this stage?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Mtmerzah said:


> No the mating was witnessed but only 2 mating I saw. I didn't see the other mating during her calls. The mating that I witnessed wasn't successful. So is that normal if 1 nipples is bigger than the other?


In what way do you think it wasn't successful?

BTW Lola was starting to pinked up at about 17 days.


----------



## Mtmerzah

Because I don't think so he hits the target because she would have screamed at him and hit him when he hits the target right?


----------



## OrientalSlave

So she doesn't scream & doesn't roll? They don't always turn round and swipe him. Actually they probably don't always scream and/or roll.

So he's not managed to mate her yet by the sound of it.

But who knows for sure? If she calls regularly not calling is a sign of pregnancy as not all cats pink up at 3 weeks, and of course if she continues to not call and gets more rotund that also is a sign of pregnancy.


----------



## Mtmerzah

My cat is not a regulator caller. So problably I will wait for another 2 weeks and confirm whether she is pregnant or not.


----------



## spotty cats

Just a waiting game, one of my girls was a silent mater and never pinked up, she would stay with the stud owner until we knew she was pregnant.

My girls pink from 17 days, but they can also get rosey when about to call.


----------



## colliemerles

_did she get pregnant ??_


----------



## Mtmerzah

Yes she is pregnant now after her 4th heat I am so excited !! She is 4 weeks pregnant now


----------



## Mtmerzah

My cat 8 weeks pregnant but I'm not sure when exactly is the due date . She mated twice on 7th of June and 11th of June 2014. So when exactly is the due date? Please can you tell me how to post a picture of her in the website so you can see her ?


----------

